# 2 years in Provence....#1



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

After God made the bicycle, she looked around and decided that humans needed a place to ride that would fill their hearts with joy... and so she created Provence...

Over the past two years, I've been down to this little corner of paradise with friends and/or family, for just riding along or for racing but always with the bike.

In the mother to end all Provence ride report threads... and possibly burn out any dial-up connections, I share with you some pictures that I took while (and around) riding.

The first set is from the summer of 2008 when I headed down with my family and friends for a weeek in the vinyards just under the Ventoux. Most of the time was spent in markets and visiting hillside villages and cooking and eating and drinking and generally slowing down, I did get out for some early morning rides. Didn't go up the Ventoux (I did it during a cyclosportive two months before) but I did spend a lot of time riding around some lovely country roads in the old papal stomping grounds.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*2 ans en Provence #2*

Fast forward to April 2009, We head down again for a week with friends and family. I loan one of my bikes to O. and we get out extra-early some mornings to ride around. The area beneath the Montagne de Lure is my favouritist place to ride in France and this is not the first time I've posted about riding here... but it is the first time I've done so this year!!!


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

quite impressive


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

So much I could say. I think just WOW covers it all.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*2 years in Provence #3*

In June I'm back down in Provence with a buddy to do the Ventoux Cyclosportive. The day before we go out for a 50km ride to loosen up the legs and then the day off it's balls to the wall riding 1.5 times up the mountain and back around the base. I'm hoping this gets me all the way ready for the Etape du Tour later in July which will also go up the Ventoux.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Deux années en Provence ... V.3*

Sneaky me, I head down alone a few weeks later to solo reconnoiter the first part of the Etape route which I am not familiar with. That was a long day in the saddle!! 220kms.
Then it's back down with Mark and F. for the Etape du Tour (www.letapedutour.com) and a week of riding around the Luberon and environs while waiting for Teo... I mean, the TDF to come by! Excellent week of incredible riding. We also turned our house into a dorm for a night when some long lost friends from Nashville showed up to crash on our couches in order to get up the Ventoux in time for last year's showdown.

I could ride here every day and never get sick of it!


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I could find a whole lot to say about this [post (these posts) but I will confine it to, simply,.....I hate you! .

On a serious not, thank you for the magnificent travelogue. I have always wanted to cycle France and you have stoked the fires for sure.

Cheers,,

Brian J.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Fine work my friend. It has been truly a pleasure to call you a friend and share many of these roads with you. Let's hope to both having homes in Provence one day.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love Provence. Now you got me thinking maybe I should go back there.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I love it.

Your ultra short abbreviations of place names made for an interesting guessing game. I think I figured out well under half of them (remember, Americans are geographically challenged).

I gotta get back there - with a bike (I was supposed to ride there on the Ventoux stage last year, but a broke leg reduced me to an on-site spectator :sad.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Appollogies for all of the typoes. I reely am not that bad a speller ;-)

I am a fast typist and a bad proofer to boot....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Other than the fact that my modem is now fried; I <3 this thread!


----------



## jjbird (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

What a wonderful ride report. I spent a few days in Provence in 1985. Stayed in Fontvielle. Beautiful country. I would like to go back.


----------



## plc707 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I am JEALOUS.


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

Your pictures Moved me. Seriously, the Velo History on those roads is stunning to comprehend.


Thank You for sharing pictures of what many of us would never had seen.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

It was well worth the wait for this report. :thumbsup: You have outdone yourself.

"The Trooper." aka "The Anchor of the TdeP"


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

That is awesome

Reminds me a bit of the Ba'ku homeworld.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going in six weeks, I just can't believe it !!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Be still my beating heart.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Stunning... simply stunning... thank you!!!


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

I lived in Southern France for a couple of years. Your pictures have me on the virge of misty-eyed as they bring back those times. It's time to go back. Excellent post.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm so jealous. I think I'll kill my wife and move to Girona with the insurance money.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love the pics of the Citroens and the Fiat.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I nominate this for RBR post of the decade. Got to ride around Burgundy a couple years ago. Provence next I hope.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Tremendous pictures and better memories I am sure. A true cycling paradise!


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

Life will not be complete without me having visiting Provence at least once. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beaker13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amazing pictures and equally amazing commentary. You have a way of really bringing the pics to life. I am planning a bike vacation to France next summer - for your threads I LOVE YOU. On the other hand, my wife hates you. You hvae instilled a fire inside me that will not be put out until I ride these roads! She knows she has lost the battle to keep me home!

Thanks!


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Pics..

Do you know where in Provence we can rent high end Road bikes? we will be there May 20 to Jun 5th or so..


----------



## Beaker13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Try www.francebikerentals.com


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

There are at least two shops in Bedoin that rent higher-end bikes - "la route du ventoux" is one of them.


----------

